# Marriott's Harbour Lake Orlando 8/2-8/9



## RobSedgwick

$700 for the week in Marriott's Harbour Lake in Orlando checking in Sunday, August 2nd at 4pm through Sunday, August 9th at 10am.

Perfect resort for families. Perfect location!


----------



## chequon

Is this a 1, 2 or 3 BR?


----------



## RobSedgwick

*2bd/2ba*

Do you need it larger? What size do you need? This has 2 queen beds in the Guest Bedroom and a Pull Out Sofa in the Living Room in addition to the King bed in the Master Suite, so it technically can sleep 8.


----------



## blazin4qb

RobSedgwick said:


> Do you need it larger? What size do you need? This has 2 queen beds in the Guest Bedroom and a Pull Out Sofa in the Living Room in addition to the King bed in the Master Suite, so it technically can sleep 8.



The question was how many bedrooms is the rental. I would like to know as well. thanks


----------



## Seaport104

blazin4qb said:


> The question was how many bedrooms is the rental. I would like to know as well. thanks



He indicated in 2 bedroom 2 bath in the his reply


----------



## RobSedgwick

*Still Available*

Still available...


----------



## RobSedgwick

Still available


----------



## RobSedgwick

Still available


----------



## RobSedgwick

Still available, $675


----------



## RobSedgwick

Now being offered for $650
2br/2ba Sunday to Sunday, sleeps up to 8
Check in August 2nd at 4pm
Check out August 9th at 10am


----------



## RobSedgwick

2 Bedroom, 2 Bath, sleeps up to 8

anyone know how I can edit the title to show "2bd/2ba?"


----------



## RobSedgwick

*How do you edit the Title of this Thread?*

I wanted to try to add "2bd/2ba, Sleeps up to 8"

Any help would be appreciated.

Thanks!


----------



## tashamen

RobSedgwick said:


> I wanted to try to add "2bd/2ba, Sleeps up to 8"
> 
> Any help would be appreciated.
> 
> Thanks!



Click on Edit, and then on Go Advanced.  There you can edit the title.


----------



## RobSedgwick

*Marriott's Harbour Lake Orlando 8/2-8/9, 2bd/2/ba sleeps 8*

Happy 4th to all!


----------



## Castpooh

Interested, need to double check dates tomorrow at work.


----------



## RobSedgwick

Still available


----------



## RobSedgwick

*Back up to $700*

As this first week of August seems to be a high demand week for vacationers, I have decided to raise the price for the entire week back up to $700.  It would cost about $700 for 2 nights at this spectacular Marriott resort if you book it through Marriott's website.


----------



## blazin4qb

RobSedgwick said:


> As this first week of August seems to be a high demand week for vacationers, I have decided to raise the price for the entire week back up to $700.  It would cost about $700 for 2 nights at this spectacular Marriott resort if you book it through Marriott's website.



Not to sound mean but i believe your raising the price back up seems very shady .


----------



## RobSedgwick

What do you mean by "shady?"


----------



## mgeez

RobSedgwick said:


> What do you mean by "shady?"



Wow! LOL. Never saw an add go up in price after nobody wanted it at a reduced price!


----------



## rachaela

*Would be interested*

Sent PM*Would be interested in this rental


----------



## RobSedgwick

Still available


----------



## RobSedgwick

Okay, now $650 for the entire week.


----------

